# JD Tier 4 Tractors



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am thinking of trading my JD6100D on a JD5115M, mostly for the better trans and to have a buddy seat for my grandson who is too big to ride now in my lap if I am trying to do something like cut or bale. There is nothing wrong with my 6100 but the 9 spd is a big letdown after having a 2755 with high low. Unfortunately, I would be giving up a nice tier 2 engine for a tier 4. My question to those of you who are running JD tier 4 engines in the 100-120 hp range, are they really that bad on fuel, is DEF that big a pain and is the maintenance that big an issue? Probably run 250-300 hrs per year. thanks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you liked the 55 so much, buy another one!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm thinking tier 4 engines went into effect 8-1-14, just the other day. What you would getting advise on would be interim tier 4 engines. As to Deere t4 engine, I think it's a combination of a DPF and DEF.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, interim tier 4 are less restricted than the final tier 4. Interim tier 4 have not been a hassle for me and they have great power and very good economy.....its the FT4 (final tier 4) that have me concerned. Might look at buying a 2013 Hayman.

Regards, Mike

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US/campaigns/ag_turf/emissions/final_tier_4.page


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks. My problem is I want a cab, 2wd and 38 rears, most other things other than green paint are negotiable.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The 5000 series gears are spread out more for the higher top speed. The 9 gears on the 6100 are really about the same just not as high on the top end


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

You are a braver man than i if you buy a tier 4 tractor. I just picked up low hr 10 series tractor. No electronics and initials (DEF, DPF, etc) for this farmer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep Ray....that DEF also scares me....thats why I bought a interim tier4....no DEF...in JD's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

How many more tiers are there? Where does this stop?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend just bought a 6115M. He really likes it, says fuel consumption is better than his 6320.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't checked, but ima bettin there's a programmer to do the def delete in tractors as well


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure def tractors get better fuel consumption vs older tractors. Our 20 series deeres suck the fuel down but our case gets quite better, actually a lot better. 
Also just to compare apples to apples; our teir 4 skid steer will last twice as long on fuel vs the older non tier 4.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

The trucks that I drive at my job have DEF and they have not give near the problems that the POS cooled EGR system that was on the 2009 and 2010 models. The 2013 and 2014 have not had many problems, I would not be afraid of the DEF but cooled EGR is a complete piece of junk at least in heavy truck engines. The man that does the fuel tax reports told me that the DEF engines are definitely cheaper to operate even factoring in the cost of the DEF. But they are also buying the DEF by the tanker load so I'm sure the price is a lot cheaper than buying 50 gallons at the time. Probably should not say this but I would bet that the Class 8 truck engine technology is some what ahead of Deere and the other Ag engines. A mechanic that I know works for a CAT dealer and he told me that one of the guys in management told him that Caterpillar and some European diesel engine manufacturer was working on a diesel engine that is almost emission free and has much more power and up to 25% better fuel economy than anything currently being built. He said they actually have the engine test running but have not yet got the durability to put it in production.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I hope that it turns out the FT4's turn out better than I expected, but the jury will be out for awhile. I also understand that Deere is also working on a low emission engine that will not use DEF in the near future. I just cannot help but think of what these DEF systems will be worth a few years from now when technology/engineering changes....that worries me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson chimes in on DEF....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dan Anderson chimes in on DEF....
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


He sure doesn't make a case for me to want a DEF system.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What about the chips are they not able to do a def delete system on the tractors yet? Buddy of mine has a '11 f 250 and hasn't put def in since 20k miles....it now has 47k. His programmer took care of it....idk, I can't even think about a tractor with DEF so I've never researched it.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> What about the chips are they not able to do a def delete system on the tractors yet? Buddy of mine has a '11 f 250 and hasn't put def in since 20k miles....it now has 47k. His programmer took care of it....idk, I can't even think about a tractor with DEF so I've never researched it.....


Neighbor guy has a 13 F250 and deleted the def programs. He said it wasn't cheap. Problem is there aren't that many people out there figuring out how to modify a certain brand and model of tractor and also ensure it will work right. Lots of F250s out there compared to any kind of tractor.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

From what I've heard Deere is having a hard time building an engine that doesn't require def. they may get it in the future but as of now I know they have spent millions in research and have not been able to do it. 
I have yet to see one personally but I have heard that in the smaller lines they will be using FPT (Fiat Power Train) engines, the same ones that are used in the red and blue ones but like I said I cannot confirm this yet.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Adding def isn't a big deal... I can't speak for deere but our case takes 5 gallons every month or more.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> Adding def isn't a big deal... I can't speak for deere but our case takes 5 gallons every month or more.


I agree, but fixing it could be a deal breaker....maybe it'll prove to be ultra reliable, jury still out on that one tho I think.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Neighbor guy has a 13 F250 and deleted the def programs. He said it wasn't cheap. Problem is there aren't that many people out there figuring out how to modify a certain brand and model of tractor and also ensure it will work right. Lots of F250s out there compared to any kind of tractor.


Good point, this guy told me his controller would work on dodge, ford, or Chevy....even better...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Good point, this guy told me his controller would work on dodge, ford, or Chevy....even better...


Well I think for the sake of information. You need to go buy a tractor that uses DEF and get this guy to try out his controller on it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Well I think for the sake of information. You need to go buy a tractor that uses DEF and get this guy to try out his controller on it.


6125R?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> 6125R?


Whatever works for you might as well add ivt. All this talk of tier 4 makese happy I bought mine before that came out. That was part of my justification to myself. Glad I convinced myself.


----------

